# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Bank Line

## kyratshooter

Just a little clue in for the kit builders among us.

I have started replacing a lot of the 550 cord in my kits with tarred bank line.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Secure-Lin...Black/17757452

This is the stuff used buy trout line fishermen as the main support for their drop lines.  It is tough, waterproof and has a variety of strength ratings, from 150# up to 400#

It is also way cheaper than 550 cord at around $0.01 cent per foot instead of the $0.05-$0.10 cents per foot for 550 cord.

I have seen times when a roll of 550 cord seemed like a major investment and it is extremely expensive when bought in the smaller rolls.  The bank line is cheap enough to keep a roll around with big stashes in the vehicles, kits and tackle boxes. 

The bank line is a twisted three strand cord, so it can be separated into three lines that have 1/3 the strength of the full line, much like 550 cord can be stripped and separated.

I have begun using the #36 size cord with 275 pounds strength for most of the things I used to use 550 cord to do around the campsite.  Stake loops for tarps, simple lashings, lanyards to secure gear.

How many times do you really need 550 pounds strength?

I still keep some 550 cord, but the bank line has become my "go to" cordage.

The other nice thing about it,,,you can get it in the fishing department at Walmart.  No orders, no waiting, no shipping fees.

----------


## Zack

> Just a little clue in for the kit builders among us.
> 
> I have started replacing a lot of the 550 cord in my kits with tarred bank line.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Secure-Lin...Black/17757452
> 
> This is the stuff used buy trout line fishermen as the main support for their drop lines.  It is tough, waterproof and has a variety of strength ratings, from 150# up to 400#
> 
> It is also way cheaper than 550 cord at around $0.01 cent per foot instead of the $0.05-$0.10 cents per foot for 550 cord.
> ...


I like it a lot as well.  Strong for its size an very versatile.  I've seen people even use it as part of a fly fishing setup.

----------


## chiggersngrits

I use planer board line. Its about half the diameter of the 550 and rated #200 test.

----------


## hunter63

No paracord?....That is sacrilegious....
OMG how can you possibility survive?

When I was a kid, MF worked for the state, got a lot of milsurp stuff....
That paracord was like white nylon rope?.....I never heard about 550 cord this I started hanging with "real survivalist"

I carried and used nylon thread I "borrowed" from the factory for years....had cotton as well...made great decoy anchor ropes.

----------


## finallyME

I have never seen it at my local Walmarts.  I buy this stuff on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Catahoula-Manu...rred+bank+line

I love the stuff.  I only carry 550 cord for "special" purposes, like a bear bag rope.  I never carry extra 550 cord.  For me, the tarred bank line is more useful.  I keep it on the spool, ready to use.  I don't have to unravel something or cut a big length and then separate out the smaller strands. Because it is cheaper, I use it more.  I use #12 the most.  My biggest problem now is that my son knows how useful it is and he knows where I store it.

----------


## Phaedrus

I use the Catahoula stuff Amazon, too.  Great stuff!

----------


## Batch

I order mine online also. I think I learned about it in a Dave Canterbury video some years back.

They don't have it in the fishing section of Walmart here. I also have not seen it at Bass Pro or Gander Mountain.



I definitely use it A LOT more than I do para-cord.

----------


## natertot

I use all kinds of line, but 550 is my preference overall. I like it for its strength, but more for its other attributes. It works perfectly for shoe lace and draw chord replacement.  I also like that it is thin enough for most uses but thick enough to get knots undone without much struggle.

I do agree with you that bank line is good stuff and works great in many applications.

----------


## druid

I use this too. Coincidentally, the thinnest line makes awesome sewing thread for leather projects like holsters and sheaths. #12 and #15 are particularly suitable for these tasks and you can use a common "plastic canvas" yarn needle common at walmart. Here's the line I use :

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00689V1AU?...A2P5I4NW0QQAX1

the lower the #, the thinner it is and the lower the breaking strength.

Here is #12

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

bankline is awesome. I've been goin from 550 corf to it as well. It would be a tough choice between bankline or trapping wire, trapping wire is handy for many things.

----------


## kyratshooter

You are not doing a reality survival show Randy, you can carry as much of each as you want.

----------


## natertot

> You are not doing a reality survival show Randy, you can carry as much of each as you want.


With no strings attached......

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks.  I've never heard of this nor do I remember seeing any.  But now that I know about it, I'll keep my eyes open.  Sounds real handy.

----------


## randyt

> You are not doing a reality survival show Randy, you can carry as much of each as you want.



yea, I can carry as much as I want but the mind is strong and the flesh is weak. Other than a short portage with a heavy load I like to keep it light.

----------


## MOSTBCWT

#36 tarred bank line is awesome

----------


## hunter63

Have some around here some where....was for the milsurp store so not sure if it's the same thing or not.
Guess I gonna have to look for it.

I am a big fan of artificial sinew, carry it always......patching web gear, tears, leather work, binding most anything......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/1913192...&ul_noapp=true

----------


## chiggersngrits

I am going to have to get me a roll of that tar line, looks good.

----------


## shiftyer1

I recently repaired a knife sheath using a strand for thread.  Worked very well.  

It's not in the fishing section of my Walmart,  it's with the boating supplies.  And when I asked no one had a clue what it was when I asked for it.

----------


## finallyME

> It's not in the fishing section of my Walmart,  it's with the boating supplies.  And when I asked no one had a clue what it was when I asked for it.


I will have to look next time I am there.

----------


## crashdive123

I've looked in a few of the local Walmarts and have not seen it yet.

----------


## randyt

it's available in most walmarts in SE tenn or at least it was last time I was there

----------


## Jpflier

I get the bank line, also known as net line, around here at the commercial fishing supply places, and some of the larger boat supply/parts store.  When I was down in Florida a month ago, I saw bank line at Walmart, but don't see it here in WA.

----------

